# Fur tanning for hire?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking into start trapping raccoons and foxes. I do not know how to skin one well, I would rather pay someone to do it.

What would be the cost to have a racoon skinned and tanned? as well as a fox?

Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Deadduck, I'm not sure if you plan on selling your trapped furs, but here is a note from the president of the Utah Trappers Association and in it he says he has some buyers that want the whole animals and they are willing to pay for them.
Also, there are some very nice guides on the web on how to skin animals and prepare them for sale or tanning. There are several small companies in and around Utah that can do tanning as well. I dont' know where you live but there is one in Brigham City, another in the Payson area and I'm sure this thread will expose other tanning companies out there.

UTAH TRAPPERS FUR SALE REPORT - January 2010



The Utah Trappers Association fur sale is set for February 12-14 in Nephi Utah. This year has and will be a challenging year for our furs. Currently fur prices are lower than last year for most species and the fur buyers are currently very cautious as to what pelts to buy as well as how much to offer for those pelts. What this amounts to is that our furs may find more difficulty than usual to find a willing buyer. But, there will be willing buyers and if you have good fur you should do just fine. All of the buyers that I have talked to are cautiously concerned about the pelt prices, but they are still willing to buy our pelts.

We have some very positive responses as to the frozen and taxidermy fur. There is a good demand for frozen ringtail cats, badgers, and civet cats. These need to be frozen whole and with as little damage as possible to their feet and heads. There is a really good demand for them.

There is also a demand for frozen muskrat pelts and raccoon pelts. I know what you are thinking this year no one seems to want raccoons. We currently have a really good order for some raccoons. They are for blankets and they want several. They can be skinned and frozen or frozen whole. The same with the muskrats.

I think that we will be able to take some frozen beaver also. They want some larger sizes for their blankets. There will be a demand also for some mink (frozen whole) and ermine (frozen whole).

If you want to sell any of your pelts frozen let me know and I will give you a price that has been offered. This year some of the prices that they are offering are really good, and will probably be as good, or better, than the sale. If you sell your fur frozen you will pay no commission, the buyer will pay the commission. You will not be able to run any frozen fur through the sale due to spoilage and smell. Call me in advance and I will give you a price that they have offered, if it sounds good to you can bring your frozen pelts to the sale and sell them. If the price isn’t what you are looking for then you can still skin and dry your pelts and run them through the sale.

I hope that this might help out some trappers this year. Feel free to call me and I will give you the prices or we can just talk trapping.



Best of luck,

Stan Bassett

435-245-4508

1-800-500-4508 (Utah Only


----------

